# محركات 12 فولت



## Ghadeer Mayya (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
أريد أن أسأل عن إمكانية زيادة قوة محركات 12 فولت إلى مايقارب 200 واط:1:


----------



## ahmed es (30 يناير 2012)

لا تستطيع زيادة قيمة القدرة لمحرك والا الحقت الضرر به

ما هى قدرته الأصلية

القدرة التى تتحدث عنها معناها 16.6666667 أمبير على ال 12 فولت


----------



## Ghadeer Mayya (30 يناير 2012)

أخ أحمد أنا أريد محرك ?? فولت صغير الحجم بحجم الكرة مثلا.واستطاعته ???.
هل يوجد هكذا محرك


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يناير 2012)

أخ غدير، أي كرة؟
هناك كرة سلة، وهناك كرة تنس!!
حاول أن توضح سؤالك


----------



## Ghadeer Mayya (30 يناير 2012)

أنا شب.
يعني أخ مو أخت.


----------



## ahmed es (31 يناير 2012)

ممكن افهم ما هو الغرض من إستخدامة

اى التطبيقات سيوضع بها

لان خروج 16 أمبير من مصدر 12 فولت امر صعب ان تصنع محرك يسحب هذا التيار
ستكون المقاومة المطلوبة صغيرة جدا مما يعنى سمك سلك كبير جدا مما يعنى حجم كبيرا جدا وهو عكس طلبك ولن يقوم مصنع بتصنيع هكذا موتور ويعرضه فى السوق

لكن اذا كان السبب عندك هو محدودية الجهد الخارج من المصدر فيمكن رفعه وإستخدام موتور بنفس القدرة لكن جهد أعلى يمكن إيجاده فى السوق


----------



## zamalkawi (31 يناير 2012)

اخي، في هذا الرابط تجد محرك 150 وات 12 فولت، ولكن كما قال الأخ أحمد إس: ما هو الغرض؟؟
http://www.buehlermotor.de/C12572D40025EAF8/vwContentByKey/W274AHF5391WEBREN/$FILE/DC-motor-1_13_063_en.pdf


----------



## Ghadeer Mayya (31 يناير 2012)

بصراحة أنوى تسيير قارب بحري صغير بواسطة محرك صغير الحجم.
شكرا على تعاونكم


----------



## ياسر الشعار (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

إذا كان الحمل أعلى من طاقة الماتور تستطيع إستخدام مبدأ القيير Gear لتحريك حمل جيد

و شكرا للأخ أحمد على رده الجميل ليوضح لك الصورة لتكون كاملة و لكن لأزيد على كلامه

إذا كان الماتور يتحمل فولتية متغيرة و يتحمل هذه الطاقة فبإمكانك إستخدام Converter 

للتحكم في زيادة الفولتية مع ثبات الطاقة و بالتالي التيار يبقى ثابتا و كلها ترجع إلى خصائص الماتور


----------



## ياسر الشعار (31 يناير 2012)

مبدأ القيير Gear توصيل الماتور بقيير صغير و الحمل بقيير كبير 
هناك نسبة في القيير تحسبها و تختار القيير المناسب


----------



## كميل الح (7 فبراير 2012)

يا اخ هذي معلومة زيادة الامبير يعني ارتفاع الحرارة في ثواني


----------

